# wie wichtig waren Nagasaki und Hiroshima



## Cop (10. August 2009)

wie wichtig waren die daraus entstandennen kenntnisse für den weiteren verlauf rund um Kriege?


----------



## .Mac (10. August 2009)

Ich denke es waren 2 Ereignisse welche uns noch vor einem 3. WK schützen.
Hiroshima und Nagasaki haben gezeigt welche Auswirkungen und Gefahren eine solche Explosion gegennüber dem Menschen haben kann.

So traurig es auch klingen mag, aber aus solchen Ereignissen lernen Menschen.


----------



## labernet (10. August 2009)

ich denk mal die jetzt noch überlebenden des 2ten weltkriegs, vorallem die, die diese Bomben abgeworfen haben, würden gerne das ungeschehen machen. trotzdem schreckt das wohl inzwischen nord-korea nicht ab, daran weiter zu forschen und eine eigene Atombombe herzustellen.

Man möge sich gar nicht vorstellen, was passiert wäre während der kubakrise oder allgemein des kalten krieges auf dem zenit der wettrüstung, wenn nagasaki und hiroshima nicht passiert wären.


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. August 2009)

Weder Nagasaki noch Hiroshima waren nötig.
Die Japane hätten den Krieg eh verloren.
Die Amerikaner hätten auch nicht in Japan einmaschieren müssen, die hätten auch so aufgegeben.
Den Amerikanern ging es meiner Meinung nach in erste Linie darum ihre neue Macht zu demonstrieren.
In Europa konnten sie es nicht mehr, weil der Krieg dort "zu früh" endete.
Jeder weiß um die verherende Wirkkung von Atombomen, man muss es nicht erst zeigen.
Die diversen Tests in der Südsee machten sehr deutlich, wie stark eine atomare Explosion ist.

PS: Der Thread Titel ist etwas unglücklich gewählt.


----------



## Gast20141208 (10. August 2009)

War ja ganz praktisch um die Waffen im Zivilgebiet zu testen.
Haben die ja auch mit den Graphitbomben in Jugoslawien gemacht.


----------



## Chucky1978 (10. August 2009)

In 1. Linie unwichtig.

Ich denke es hat uns nicht vor einem 3. WK bewahrt... Ich denke eher, das es mehr dazu beigetragen hat, das es evtl. immer wieder fast dazu gekommen wäre und es ein kurzer Krieg gewesen wäre. Siehe Korea... heute denke ich zwar, das ein Erstschlag nicht unbedingt mit gleichen mitteln vergolten wird, aber vor noch 10 Jahren wäre ich mir da nicht so sicher gewesen.

Ich denke die Erkenntnisse die nach der Bombardierung von Japan schon nach der ersten Bombe erreicht wurden, wurden als unwichtig deklariert, und nur das Resultat gezählt... und zwar die perfekte Waffe zu haben. Erst nachdem das eigentliche Ziel erreicht wurde (Kapitulation Japans) hat dann evtl. zur kleinen "Denkphasen" geführt ggf. was ich eher glaube, ein politischer Schachzug zwecks Stimmenfang dazu führte das man offiziell selbst diese Waffe verteufelte obwohl weiter aufgerüstet wurde. Wäre Deutschland zu der Zeit immer noch hoch im Kurs gewesen (nach der Kapitulation Japans), würden wir heute vermutlich von 3,4 oder mehr Bomben reden. oder vielleicht wäre die erste Bombe sogar auf D gefallen.

Also alles in allem finde ich die Erkenntnisse sind für die Leute die die Waffen einsetzen unwichtig, bis auf das Ergebiss im ersten Augenblick was diese Waffe anrichtet und erziehlen könnte.
Und das der "Kalte Krieg" so knapp ausging, auch Kubakrise, lag vermutlich nicht daran, das man Agst hatte de Knopf selbst zu drücken, sondern eher daran, das man wusste, das der Gegener die selben Waffen hat und evtl. noch mehr... ich denke also der 3. WK wurde bisher verhindert, nicht weil man denkt, das es viele zivilisten tötet, sondern das es viele "eigene" Leute töten wird... hätte nur die USA diese Waffe bis heute, oder damals die UDSSR oder wer auch immer, glaube ich, hätte es bis heute viele "Kurze" Kriege gegeben.

Mächtige Waffen fordern Veratwortung, und Menschen wie auch andere Wesen wie Politiker sind alles andere als Verantwortungsbewusst


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. August 2009)

Wenn man bedenkt, dass die kritische Masse nicht mal eine Hand voll groß war.


----------



## labernet (10. August 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Weder Nagasaki noch Hiroshima waren nötig.
> Die Japane hätten den Krieg eh verloren.
> Die Amerikaner hätten auch nicht in Japan einmaschieren müssen, die hätten auch so aufgegeben.
> Den Amerikanern ging es meiner Meinung nach in erste Linie darum ihre neue Macht zu demonstrieren.
> ...



ich denk mal, den amerikanern war nicht 100% bewusst, wie verheerend die wirkung war. vorallem auf die zivilbevölkerung. man wusste bestimmt, dass es eine rießige wirkung haben muss, man hatte ja entsprechende tests. glaub aber nicht, dass sie tests an der zivilbevölkerung durchgeführt haben.

und klar, neue waffen werden eingesetzt um deren macht zu demonstrieren und ich denk mal, es war zu einem teil bestimmt nötig, das elend zu erfahren, was eine atombombe anrichten kann, wenn sie "falsch" eingesetzt wird.

wie gesagt, stell dir mal vor die russen hätten auf dem zenit des wettrüstens einen nuklearkrieg angefangen. damit wärs aus, schluss, finito für uns.


----------



## Chucky1978 (10. August 2009)

labernet schrieb:


> ich denk mal, den amerikanern war nicht 100% bewusst



Ka man ur zustimmen... in einem Krieg geht es darum effektive Waffen zu entwickeln und ohne Feldtest diese schnellstmöglich zu seinem Vorteil zu nutzen um die Macht zu demonstrieren... Ich pers. empfinde die 1. Bombe als
"ok" die 2. Bombe Grenzwertig... es gab keine 3. Bombe.. hätte es eine gegeben würde selbst ich sagen diese war absolut unnötig... die 1. und evtl. Grenzwertig die 2. kann man aber mit gutem Gewissen "verstehen". Manche Menschen verstehen erst nach dem 2. Hieb das es "aus" ist.. Wenn eine 3. nötig wäre für ein kleines Land wie Japan, würde ich mir gedanken machen, gegen wen ich kämpfe und evtl. die Friedenpfeife rauchen um Ziviliste zu schützen, oder "altbewährt" weiter kämpfen


----------



## Gast20141208 (10. August 2009)

Die hätten aber nach der ersten ruhig etwas warten können, ob Japan schon kapituliert und nicht beim Rückflug gleich die nächste runterwerfen.


----------



## labernet (10. August 2009)

das problem war nur, dass die amis halt auf eine schnelle kapitulation aus waren, aber japan in dem fall nicht mitspielte. dann fiel die zweite bombe.

und chucky, ich persönlich finde keine der bomben gerechtfertig und vorallem nicht ok. aber es gibt leider genügend leute, die solch elend erst sehen müssen, um die auswirkungen einer solchen katastrophe zu erahnen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. August 2009)

labernet schrieb:


> ich denk mal, den amerikanern war nicht 100% bewusst, wie verheerend die wirkung war. vorallem auf die zivilbevölkerung. man wusste bestimmt, dass es eine rießige wirkung haben muss, man hatte ja entsprechende tests. glaub aber nicht, dass sie tests an der zivilbevölkerung durchgeführt haben.


 
Hast du eine Ahnung, wie die Amerikaner die Atomwaffen getestet haben. 



labernet schrieb:


> und klar, neue waffen werden eingesetzt um deren macht zu demonstrieren und ich denk mal, es war zu einem teil bestimmt nötig, das elend zu erfahren, was eine atombombe anrichten kann, wenn sie "falsch" eingesetzt wird.


 
Wenn man eine neue Waffe entwicklet hat, die so viel stärker ist als die alten, dann will man sie unbedingt testen.
Die Militärs haben die US Regierung bestimmt wochenlang in den Ohren gelegen, damit sie benutzt werden kann.
Wer weiß, was da für Sachen gelaufen sind, damit sie eingesetzt werden kann.
Also ich fand es nicht nötig sie einzusetzen, ein Einsatz auf offener See, den japanische Kriegsschiffe beobachtet hätten, wäre meiner Meinung nach völlig ausreichend gewesen.



labernet schrieb:


> wie gesagt, stell dir mal vor die russen hätten auf dem zenit des wettrüstens einen nuklearkrieg angefangen. damit wärs aus, schluss, finito für uns.


 
Nichts, jedes Land wusste um die Wirkung der Waffen, man hat sie auch genügend getestet.
Wer weiß schon, wo die Russen alles getestet haben und wie viele Leute dabei gestorben sind.

Schlimm ist vielmehr, was gerade in Asien vorgeht.
Nicht nur Nord Korea, das den Süden und Japan bedroht, könnte ein neues Wettrüsten auslösen.
Japan und Süd Korea sind technisch in der Lage, recht schnell Atomwaffen zu bauen.
Sondern über Pakistan und Indien muss man reden.
Wenn da die Islamisten an die Macht kommen oder an die Waffen, wird da der Teufel los sein.


----------



## Gast20141208 (10. August 2009)

Die Amis haben die doch vorher an eigenen Soldaten getestet, oder?


----------



## labernet (10. August 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Nichts, jedes Land wusste um die Wirkung der Waffen, man hat sie auch genügend getestet.
> Wer weiß schon, wo die Russen alles getestet haben und wie viele Leute dabei gestorben sind.



wär ich mir nicht ganz so sicher. bin mir relativ sicher, es wäre zu einem eklat gekommen (Früher oder später), bei dem nuklearwaffen eingesetzt worden wären, wäre da nicht das geschick einiger diplomaten gewesen und vorallem (und das ist der wichtigste punkt) deren gegner, die die wirkung einer solchen waffe im einsatz (nicht nur im test) schon gesehen haben.

und ich weiß nur teilweise wie die amis getestet haben, recht verantwortungslos und genauso verantwortungslos haben sie die waffen eingesetzt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. August 2009)

Fadi schrieb:


> Die Amis haben die doch vorher an eigenen Soldaten getestet, oder?


 
Das Militär geht immer mies mit ihren eigenen Soldaten um.
Man denke an Russland, die ihre eigenen Soldaten erschossen haben, weil die in Gegangenschaft gerieten.

Oder im Vietnamkrieg, als die Amerikaner Nabalbomben und ähnliches Zeugs getestet haben, war denen egal, ob auch noch GIs drinne waren.

Man hat radioaktives Material an Tieren und auch Menschen getestet, die Amis und auch die Russan hatten das gemacht.
Die Druckwelle eine Atombombe war auch schon vor den Abwürfen in Japan bekannt.

Dass es bisher nie zu einem Krieg gekommen ist, liegt nicht unbedingt daran, dass man weiß, wie sie wirkt, man wusste, dass der Gegener 10.000 Stück davon hat.


----------



## Bucklew (10. August 2009)

Ich denke Wiki bringt es sehr stark auf den Punkt:



> Nur diese ersten einsatzfähigen Atombomben wurden bisher in einem Krieg gegen Menschen eingesetzt. Darauf folgte am 15. August 1945 die Kapitulation Japans, mit der der Zweite Weltkrieg endete. Die Abwürfe sollten dieses Ende offiziell beschleunigen und damit vielen US-Soldaten das Leben retten. Ob diese Begründung zutraf und ob die Abwürfe völkerrechtlich, ethisch und politisch verantwortbar waren, ist stark umstritten.



Ich denke, dass unterm Strich die Atombombe für die Amerikaner die sichere Variante war. Was wäre, wenn Japan nicht kapituliert hätte und man sie, ala Deutschland, erstmal bis zur Landhauptstadt hätte erobern müssen? Das hätte auch einige Hundertausend Leben gekostet....


----------



## ole88 (10. August 2009)

es war sinnlos aber man hat gesehn was die Waffe bewirkt und jede atommacht weiss das es keinen Sieger gibt wenn einer auf den roten knopf drückt. 
es müsste jede Waffe vernichtet werden dann würde es vielleicht etwas zivilisierter zugehen auf diesem Planeten.


----------



## Gast20141208 (10. August 2009)

> es müsste jede Waffe vernichtet werden dann würde es vielleicht etwas zivilisierter zugehen auf diesem Planeten.


Nicht solange es Knüppel gibt.


----------



## Cop (10. August 2009)

habe mal gehört, das die beiden Bomben ursprünglich für Hamburg und Berlin gedacht waren.


----------



## Lindt (10. August 2009)

Fadi schrieb:


> Die Amis haben die doch vorher an eigenen Soldaten getestet, oder?


Ja, und das in 50 Km Entfernung zur nächsten Stadt.

Die Amis wussten nicht so genau wie sich die Bombe auswirkt. Sie wussten zwar, dass sie mächtig ist, aber nicht wie mächtig genau. Sie konnten sie halt nicht in einer Stadt testen. Deshalb wollte man wahrscheinlich die Möglichkeiten, den Krieg zu beenden und die Waffen an Städten zu testen miteinander vereinen. 

Es soll auch Pläne gegeben haben die Bomben gegen Hamburg und Frankfurt einzusetzen. Da war aber das Risiko zu groß, dass die Nazis die Bombe abfangen, wenn sie nicht zündet, und sie auf London zurück schiessen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. August 2009)

Deutschland war ursprünglich ein Ziel gewesen, aber weil die großen Städte in Deutschland schon stark zerstört waren, hatten die Amerikaner davon keinen großen Nutzen mehr..



> Am 16. Juli 1945, explodierte um 5.29 Uhr auf einem Versuchsgelände im US-Bundesstaat New Mexico vor den Augen ihrer faszinierten Väter die erste Atombombe. Für den Einsatz gegen Deutschland kam sie ein bißchen zu spät - zum Bedauern einiger Politiker, die wenig moralische Bedenken gehabt hätten, sie auf eine deutsche Großstadt abzuwerfen.
> Im Pentagon, dem US-Verteidigungsministerium, hatte man schon Ludwigshafen und Mannheim als mögliche Zielorte ausgewählt. Aber Deutschland hatte im Gegensatz zu Japan die bedingungslose Kapitulation schon zum 8. Mai 1945 unterschrieben.
> US-Präsident Harry Truman erreichte die Nachricht vom erfolgreichen Atomtest auf der "Potsdamer Konferenz" der Siegermächte in Berlin. Er versuchte mit der Erfolgsmeldung seinen sowjetischen Verhandlungspartner Stalin zu beeindrucken.
> 
> ...


 
Stellt sich nun die Frage, wozu Nagasaki noch?



> Wohlgemerkt: Der Befehl zum Atombombenabwurf auf Hiroshima und Nagasaki wurde nicht erteilt, weil Japan sich weigerte zu kapitulieren, sondern weil es sich weigerte, bedingungsloszu kapitulieren. Am 12. Juli 1945 hatte der japanische Kaiser Hirohito geäußert: "Seine Majestät wünscht von ganzem Herzen, den Krieg zu beenden ... Solange jedoch Amerika und England auf eine bedingungslose Kapitulation bestehen, hat unser Land keine andere Wahl, als ihn um der Ehre des Vaterlandes willen bis zum Ende durchzustehen."


----------



## Bucklew (11. August 2009)

Die Amerikaner wollten halt eine bedinungslose Kapitulation. Wenn Japan die eben nicht geben will, haben sie selbst schuld im endeffekt. 

@quantumslipstream: Man sollte vielleicht wenigstens Seiten zitierten, wo die rechtschreibung eine GEWISSE aufmerksamkeit genießt. Das tut die auf jeden Fall überhaupt nicht und wenn die Rechtschreibung schon nicht beachtet wird, wieso dann die Fakten?


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. August 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> @quantumslipstream: Man sollte vielleicht wenigstens Seiten zitierten, wo die rechtschreibung eine GEWISSE aufmerksamkeit genießt. Das tut die auf jeden Fall überhaupt nicht und wenn die Rechtschreibung schon nicht beachtet wird, wieso dann die Fakten?


 
Ich habe mir sechs Seiten angeguckt und die waren alle recht mies, interessanter Weise aber Seiten, die Goolge gleich ausspuckt.


----------



## Bucklew (11. August 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich habe mir sechs Seiten angeguckt und die waren alle recht mies, interessanter Weise aber Seiten, die Goolge gleich ausspuckt.


Also Glaubwürdigkeit = 0, bleib ich lieber bei Wikipedia...

Wer es nicht mal schafft "ungefähr" zu scheiben, hat es mit der Faktentreue sicherlich nicht ebenfalls nicht so sehr.


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. August 2009)

Wikipedia habe ich auch gelesen. Es gab mal einen super Bericht im ZDF darüber, aber Youtube spuckt leider nichts aus.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. August 2009)

Cop schrieb:


> wie wichtig waren die daraus entstandennen kenntnisse für den weiteren verlauf rund um Kriege?



Die (Er)Kenntnisse waren quasi =0 und dementsprechend unwichtig.
Aber das Vermächtniss und die symbolische Wirkung waren eine wichtige Basis für die Friedensbewegung der 60er und 70er und die daran anknüpfende Anti-Atom-Bewegung. Und deren Auswirkungen sind sehr, sehr wichtig.



labernet schrieb:


> ich denk mal, den amerikanern war nicht 100% bewusst, wie verheerend die wirkung war. vorallem auf die zivilbevölkerung. man wusste bestimmt, dass es eine rießige wirkung haben muss, man hatte ja entsprechende tests. glaub aber nicht, dass sie tests an der zivilbevölkerung durchgeführt haben.



Zivilbevölkerung reagiert nicht anders, als Militätbevölkerung...
Man hatte zu dem Zeitpunkt noch keine ausreichende Forschung, um die langfristigen Strahlenschäden abzuschätzen, aber die direkte Zerstörung, d.h. die vollständige Vernichtung einer Stadt war bekannt (und Sinn der Sache) und die kurzfristigen Strahlenschäden hätte man anhand der vorliegenden Forschung problemlos abschätzen können. Aber entweder hatte man andere Prioritäten oder es ist schlichtweg ein weiteres Beispiel dafür, dass sich in diesem Krieg niemand sonderlich um die Zivilbevölkerung des Gegners gekümmert hat.



Chucky1978 schrieb:


> Ka man ur zustimmen... in einem Krieg geht es darum effektive Waffen zu entwickeln und ohne Feldtest diese schnellstmöglich zu seinem Vorteil zu nutzen um die Macht zu demonstrieren...



Das mag für Vernichtungskriege gelten.
Die meisten Kriege werden aber mit dem Vorwand geführt, eine (moralisch) besseres System durchzusetzen...



> Ich pers. empfinde die 1. Bombe als "ok" die 2. Bombe Grenzwertig... es gab keine 3. Bombe..



3., 4. und 5. waren in Planung, Ziele festgelegt. Das gesamte Programm war erstmal auf 10-12 Stück ausgelegt. Laut Wiki war man sich noch unklar darüber, ob die Angriffe direkt erfolgen sollen, oder ob die Bomben aufgespart und in kurzer Folge im Vorfeld einer Invasion eingesetzt werden sollen.

Dazu, dass du es "ok" findest, rund 200.000 Menschen mal eben so zu töten ("zusätzlich" könnte man sagen, möchte man aber eigentlich nicht), sag ich mal nichts, das sollte jeder mit sich selbst ausmachen können.




Cop schrieb:


> habe mal gehört, das die beiden Bomben ursprünglich für Hamburg und Berlin gedacht waren.



Das Manhattan-Projekt war in erster Linie eine Reaktion auf ähnliche Bestrebungen der Nazis - man wollte die Bombe als erster haben und einsetzen.
Die deutschen Bestrebungen wurden aber lange vorher abgebrochen und das Material für die Bomben von Hiroshima und Nagasaki zum Teil erst nach der deutschen Kapitulation gewonnen.


----------



## axel25 (11. August 2009)

Cop schrieb:


> wie wichtig waren die daraus entstandennen kenntnisse für den weiteren verlauf rund um Kriege?


 =0, leider.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das Manhattan-Projekt war in erster Linie eine Reaktion auf ähnliche Bestrebungen der Nazis - man wollte die Bombe als erster haben und einsetzen.
> Die deutschen Bestrebungen wurden aber lange vorher abgebrochen und das Material für die Bomben von Hiroshima und Nagasaki zum Teil erst nach der deutschen Kapitulation gewonnen.



Hatte man nicht noch im September 44 versucht eine Ladung schweres Wasser nach Deutschland zu schaffen? Und soweit ich weiß waren die Amerikaner bestürtzt darüber, als sie den Forschungskeller der deutschen Atomwissenschaftler entdeckt hatten, wie weit die Deutschen mit der Entwicklung waren. 

Übrigens war die Wirksamkeit gegen Schiffe anfangs=0 da man die Bomben nicht genau genug abwerfen konnte, nur mal so als Anmerkung. (siehe Prinz Eugen die kaum Schäden davon getragen hat!)


----------



## Bucklew (11. August 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Dazu, dass du es "ok" findest, rund 200.000 Menschen mal eben so zu töten ("zusätzlich" könnte man sagen, möchte man aber eigentlich nicht), sag ich mal nichts, das sollte jeder mit sich selbst ausmachen können.


Die Frage ist: Wieviele Menschenleben hätte eine Invasion von Japan gekostet? Das die USA lieber Japaner als ihre eigenen Soldaten opfert, sollte doch klar sein.


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. August 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> Die Frage ist: Wieviele Menschenleben hätte eine Invasion von Japan gekostet? Das die USA lieber Japaner als ihre eigenen Soldaten opfert, sollte doch klar sein.


 
Man könnte auch fragen, warum die Amerikaner unbedingt auf eine bedingungslose Kapitulation haben wollten.
Ging es ihnen um die Entmachtung des Militärs und des Kaisers oder doch um ganz andere Dinge.
Schon damals war klar, dass die Sowjetunion und die USA die neuen Gegner sein werden.
Die Amerikaner wollten sich sicher auch im Pazifik besser positionieren, damit sie das Meer kontrollieren können.


----------



## Bucklew (11. August 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Man könnte auch fragen, warum die Amerikaner unbedingt auf eine bedingungslose Kapitulation haben wollten.


Vielleicht weil die Bedingungen von Japan übertrieben waren? Weil es einfacher war? Ich weiß es nicht. Aber zu dem Zeitpunkt, wo Japan die bedingungslose Kapituation eben nicht eingereicht hat, war es klar, dass weitere militärische Handlungen erfolgen werden und damit eben auch Todesopfer.


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. August 2009)

Logisch und die Amerikaner waren sicher auch schon lange kriegsmüde.
Erzähl man den Soldaten un Europa, die sich da den Arsch aufgerissen haben und erfreut sind, dass Nazis besiegt wurden, dass die nun in Japan einmaschieren sollen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. August 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> Die Frage ist: Wieviele Menschenleben hätte eine Invasion von Japan gekostet? Das die USA lieber Japaner als ihre eigenen Soldaten opfert, sollte doch klar sein.



Nein, dass ist nicht die Frage. Es bestand kein Zwang in Japan einzumaschieren oder ganze Städte zu vernichten. Dies war nur nötig, weil man weitergehende (d.h. über den Selbstschutz, denn Japan war zu diesem Zeitpunkt schon lange nicht mehr in der Lage, Angriffe auf US-Territorium durchzuführen und die Angriffskapazitäten gegenüber US-Einheiten in unmittelbarer Nähe waren ebenfalls sehr eingeschränkt) eigene Interessen durchsetzen wollte.
Es ist viel darüber diskutiert worden, ob diese Interessen legitim waren, ob die getroffenen Entscheidungen zur Moral dieser Zeit passten,... - aber das alles spielt nur eine Rolle für die Frage, ob die USA zu verurteilen sind.
Das war aber nicht die Frage. Sondern "War die Vernichtung von Hiroshima ok?"
Und diese Frage ist zeitlos und hat wenig mit einer Invasion zu tun.
Auf der contra-Seite stehen 200.000 Todesschicksale.
Auf der pro-Seite steht imho sehr, sehr wenig.


----------



## Bucklew (11. August 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nein, dass ist nicht die Frage. Es bestand kein Zwang in Japan einzumaschieren oder ganze Städte zu vernichten. Dies war nur nötig, weil man weitergehende (d.h. über den Selbstschutz, denn Japan war zu diesem Zeitpunkt schon lange nicht mehr in der Lage, Angriffe auf US-Territorium durchzuführen und die Angriffskapazitäten gegenüber US-Einheiten in unmittelbarer Nähe waren ebenfalls sehr eingeschränkt) eigene Interessen durchsetzen wollte.


Das die USA selbstverständlich eine Kapitulation von Japan wollten und nicht nur froh waren, dass diese auf ihrer Insel blieben, sollte wohl jedem klar sein. Jeder möchte gerne, das der entsprechende Aggressor seine Macht verliert und man eine gewisse Zeit X die Kontrolle über das Land hat, bis sichergestellt ist, dass sich keine weiteren Aggressionen bilden können. Das war in Deutschland beim 3. Reich so, auch schon beim 1. WK und es wäre auch genauso, wenn uns Frankreich angreifen würde.

Was viele vergessen, am 26. Juli stellen die USA, UK und China ein Ultimatum an Japan mit dem Wortlaut:

"_We call upon the government of Japan to proclaim now the unconditional surrender of all Japanese armed forces, and to provide proper and adequate assurances of their good faith in such action. The alternative for Japan is prompt and utter destruction."

_Die Japaner forderten daraufhin vom Volk Endsieg oder Selbstaufgabe. Das dann natürlich der Feind um die Kapitulation zu erreichen sein Militärarsenal ausschöpft ist doch völlig logisch.

Was hätten denn die USA sonst tun sollen, um die Kapitulation zu erreichen, außer Invasion oder Atombombe? Bitte, bitte sagen?


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. August 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> Was hätten denn die USA sonst tun sollen, um die Kapitulation zu erreichen, außer Invasion oder Atombombe? Bitte, bitte sagen?


 
Das, was sie auch mit Deutschland gemacht haben. Die Zivilbevölkerung so lange bombadieren, bis Japan aufgibt oder es einen Bürgerkrieg gegeben hätte.


----------



## Bucklew (11. August 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das, was sie auch mit Deutschland gemacht haben. Die Zivilbevölkerung so lange bombadieren, bis Japan aufgibt oder es einen Bürgerkrieg gegeben hätte.


Wo wir auch wieder von 10.000enden, wenn nicht 100.000enden toten reden.


----------



## Gast20141208 (11. August 2009)

Sollte auch nicht all zu schwer sein, die Leute auf einer Insel fest zu setzen.
Da braucht man dann auch nicht einmarschieren.


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. August 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> Wo wir auch wieder von 10.000enden, wenn nicht 100.000enden toten reden.


 
Aber eben keine 100.000 Toten US Soldaten. 
Und darum ging es den USA nun mal.


----------



## Bucklew (12. August 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Aber eben keine 100.000 Toten US Soldaten.
> Und darum ging es den USA nun mal.


Na klar, ist es verwerflich, dass eine Regierung in einem Krieg ihre Bürger/Soldaten schützen will?


----------



## Sash (12. August 2009)

schon lustig wie schnell sich einige hier zu richtigen 2. weltkrieg experten entpuppen. 
ich will nicht sagen das ich schlauer bin als ihr, aber ich kann euch sagen das es genau 3 punkte gab wieso sie dies taten. 
1. eigene soldaten schonen. es ist richtig das japan so oder so kurz davor stand den krieg zu verlieren. aber das problem ist ihre ehre. ohne die atombomben hätte sich der kriegsende noch bis zu 2 monaten hin ziehn können, was wiederrum hieß es hätten noch locker 20.000 us soldaten oder sogar mehr getötet werden können. die japaner hätten nie so schnell aufgeben, ohne diese waffe da es ihre ehre nie erlaubt hätte.
2. der rote osten. klar, man zog wegen addi mit denen am gleichen strang, aber sie wußten das russland das einzige land war was noch eventuell eine gefahr für die usa dastellte. um zu zeigen es lohne sich nicht sich mit denen an zu legen mußten sie ihnen auch einen guten grund geben, und zwar eine machtdemonstration die es bis dahin noch nicht gegeben hatte. sie wußten auch die russen arbeiten an so einer waffe, aber sie waren die ersten. und nur das manhatten projekt alleine in new mexico zählt kaum, wenn man die absolute waffe präsentieren will. so konnten sie macht demonstrieren und ein ungleiches aber wichtiges gleichgewicht herstellen, keiner wäre so blöd noch einen großen krieg an zu fangen wenn die eine waffe haben was ganze städte auslöschen kann. wichtig war dabei auch die 2. bombe auf nagasaki, denn eine alleine gilt nicht, da dies heißen könnte man wäre nicht in der lage so schnell noch so eine bombe zu bauen.
3. rache, späte rache wegen pearl harbor. bis zu diesem zeitpunkt war dies der schwerste schicksalsschlag den die amis je zu verkraften hatten, dies mußte mit einem richtigen endgültigen paukenschlag vergolten werden. und nicht mit einem normalen kriegsende.

welche version davon nun die einzig wahre ist, ist nicht bekannt. aber diese 3 gelten bei den meisten historikern als die hauptgründe.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. August 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> Was hätten denn die USA sonst tun sollen, um die Kapitulation zu erreichen, außer Invasion oder Atombombe? Bitte, bitte sagen?



Wie gesagt: Die bedingungslose Kapitulation als solche war vielleicht "üblich", aber deswegen noch lange nicht den Tod so vieler "wert".




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das, was sie auch mit Deutschland gemacht haben. Die Zivilbevölkerung so lange bombadieren, bis Japan aufgibt oder es einen Bürgerkrieg gegeben hätte.



Flächenbombardements ziviler Bereiche hätten vermutlich ähnliche Opferzahlen gefordert, nur über einen längeren Zeitraum verteilt.


----------



## JOJO (12. August 2009)

Um die Frage zu beantworten!

Hiroshima und Nagasaki (Nagasaki was bekannt sein sollte, war lediglich ein Ausweichziel!), waren zumindest für die Einwohner wichtig. Von der strategischen Lage her, waren diese Städte von untergeordneter Bedeutung.

Die Erprobung und Wirkung auf Menschen hatte die USA ja schon bei ablandigen Wind von Las Vegas getestet, in dem man 40.000 US Soldaten kurz nach der Zündung in das Gebiet maschieren ließ. Noch heute klagen Überlebende und Nachkommen gegen die USA ob ihrer Strahlenschäden!!!

Auch viele US Filmstars erkrankten an Krebs, da in den Gebieten die in Windrichtung lagen, gedreht wurde!

Es wäre ohne Zweifel möglich gewesen, die Bombe über eine schon eroberte Insel abzuwerfen. Die Wirkung wäre die gleiche gewesen. Die Japaner hätten aufgrund der Zerstörung ebenfalls kapituliert!

Es ist mehr als pervers, auch heute noch zu argumentieren, es hätte mehr Menschenleben gekostet, wenn der Krieg angedauert hätte...

Und auch, wie der neulich im TV befragte Pilot der da sagte:"Ich habe nur meinen Job gemacht!"

Sorry Leuts, ich könnte kotzen ob der Selbstherrlichkeit der Amerikaner, die bis heute in jedem Land in dem sie kämpften, eins auf die Fresse bekommen haben.

Ich wundere mich immer noch, warum in Vietnam, Korea, Afghanistan, Iran, Irak usw. keine USA A-Bomben abgeworfen wurden!

Na vielleicht waren die Städte einfach zu klein, denn unter 200.000 Tote pro Abwurf lohnt es sich nicht, was!?


----------



## axel25 (12. August 2009)

JOJO schrieb:


> Ich wundere mich immer noch, warum in Vietnam, Korea, Afghanistan, Iran, Irak usw. keine USA A-Bomben abgeworfen wurden!
> 
> Na vielleicht waren die Städte einfach zu klein, denn unter 200.000 Tote pro Abwurf lohnt es sich nicht, was!?



Der Einsatz in Korea wurde ernsthaft erwogen (Buch:Yalu) dann aber fallen gelassen, als die Crews der B29 angefangen habe Fahrradfaher mit ihren 500lbs-Bomben zu jagen. Die Koreaner konnten sich offenbar einfach zu git verstecken.



> Und auch, wie der neulich im TV befragte Pilot der da sagte:"Ich habe nur meinen Job gemacht!"


 Genauso haben NS-Offiziere argumentiert und sind trotzdem erschossen worden. Geht man danach hätte man wohl auch den US-Präsidenten von damals sowie alle Beteiligten Personen erschießen müssen, was man aber nicht getan hat! Übrigens war die Atom-Bombe bis 1954 nur eine theoretische Bedrohung, da die US-Bomber nicht mehr zu ihrer Basis hätten zurückkehren können oder vorher von den neuen MiG15 abgeschossen worden wären. Allerdings war die Bedrohung für Washington real, da die Russen die Besatzung bereitwillig geopfert hätten.


----------



## Bucklew (12. August 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wie gesagt: Die bedingungslose Kapitulation als solche war vielleicht "üblich", aber deswegen noch lange nicht den Tod so vieler "wert".


Ist das jetzt ein Vorwurf an die US-Regierung oder an die japanische? Kann man in beide Richtung auslegen...



JOJO schrieb:


> Es ist mehr als pervers, auch heute noch zu argumentieren, es hätte mehr Menschenleben gekostet, wenn der Krieg angedauert hätte...


Es ist harte Realität und anders wird aktuell in Afghanistan oder Irak auch nicht nachgedacht. Ist ja auch völlig logisch. WENN man irgendjemandem einen Vorwurf machen möchte, dann doch bitte den japanischen Herrschern, die die bereits faktisch vorhandene Niederlage nicht eingestanden haben und die Kapitulation verweigert haben.


----------



## JOJO (12. August 2009)

axel25 schrieb:


> Genauso haben NS-Offiziere argumentiert und sind trotzdem erschossenworden. Geht man danach hätte man wohl auch den US-Präsidenten von damals sowie alle Beteiligten Personen erschießen müssen, was man aber nicht getan hat! Übrigens war die Atom-Bombe bis 1954 nur eine theoretische Bedrohung, da die US-Bomber nicht mehr zu ihrer Basis hätten zurückkehren können oder vorher von den neuen MiG15 abgeschossen worden wären. Allerdings war die Bedrohung für Washington real, da die Russen die Besatzung bereitwillig geopfert hätten.


 
Ist immer eine Frage aus welcher Sicht man die Dinge betrachtet! Siegermächte verurteilen, Verlierer werden "rechtskräftig" verurteilt!

Und überdies nur jene Verlierer, die zur Aufrechterhaltung des inneren Friedens nicht notwendig sind, denn nicht umsonst hat man einige "Spezialisten" rekrutiert!

Aber um auf die Frage zurück zu kommen! NEIN es war nicht notwendig, und ist auch heute noch ethisch nicht vertretbar!


----------



## Lindt (12. August 2009)

Es wird hier immer als Vorwurf genommen, dass die Amerikaner die eigenen möglichen Toten gegen Japanische Tote abgewogen haben. Das wird ihnen immer zum Vorwurf gemacht.Aber ihr vergesst das Krieg war. Was hätten die Amerikaner den anderes machen sollen? Es waren nun mal die eigenen Leute auf deren Tod man verzichten konnte. Tote Japaner hätte es sowieso gegeben, also konnte man sich die toten Amerikaner doch einfach sparen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. August 2009)

axel25 schrieb:


> Geht man danach hätte man wohl auch den US-Präsidenten von damals sowie alle Beteiligten Personen erschießen müssen, was man aber nicht getan hat!



Tjo...
Das ist immer das tolle an Armeen: Die einen sind "unschuldig", weil sie "nur" Befehle befolgen, die Befehlsgeber sind dann hochrangig genug, um maximal ihren Job (oft nichtmal ihr Gehalt) zu verlieren. (zumindest solange sie gewinnen)



> Übrigens war die Atom-Bombe bis 1954 nur eine theoretische Bedrohung, da die US-Bomber nicht mehr zu ihrer Basis hätten zurückkehren können oder vorher von den neuen MiG15 abgeschossen worden wären.



Die B-36 hatte genug Reichweite und flog in Höhen, in denen sie nur schwer abzufangen war und von europäischen Basen konnten mit B47 und später Vailant auch schnellere Angriffe erfolgen.
Die Bedrohung war also ähnlich real, wie die durch sowjetische Selbstmordangriffe. (denn die TU4 wäre noch leichter abzufangen gewesen)



JOJO schrieb:


> Und auch, wie der neulich im TV befragte Pilot der da sagte:"Ich habe nur meinen Job gemacht!"
> 
> Sorry Leuts, ich könnte kotzen ob der Selbstherrlichkeit der Amerikaner, die bis heute in jedem Land in dem sie kämpften, eins auf die Fresse bekommen haben.



Das hat wenig mit amerikanischer Selbstherrlichkeit zu tun. Das ist ein Grundprinzip aller Militärs weltweit: Soldaten sollen blind gehorchen und keinesfalls nachdenken.




Bucklew schrieb:


> Ist das jetzt ein Vorwurf an die US-Regierung oder an die japanische? Kann man in beide Richtung auslegen...



Weder noch. Es ist ein Aufruf, sich das Grundkonzept durch den Kopf gehen zu lassen, ehe man irgendetwas als "ok" bezeichnet.

Der Rest kann später erfolgen.
(und endet in WW2 Zeiten i.d.R. mit "alle waren inakzeptabl" oder "im Vergleich zum dritten Reich erscheint alles positiv")



Lindt schrieb:


> Es wird hier immer als Vorwurf genommen, dass die Amerikaner die eigenen möglichen Toten gegen Japanische Tote abgewogen haben. Das wird ihnen immer zum Vorwurf gemacht.Aber ihr vergesst das Krieg war. Was hätten die Amerikaner den anderes machen sollen? Es waren nun mal die eigenen Leute auf deren Tod man verzichten konnte. Tote Japaner hätte es sowieso gegeben, also konnte man sich die toten Amerikaner doch einfach sparen.



Wenn der Gegener in der Defensive ist, hat man immer die Möglichkeit, den Status Quo einzufrieren.
Das gilt insbesondere für die Endphase des Pazifikkrieges, in der die Angriffsmöglichkeiten der japanischen Armee eine Reichweite von nahe null hatten, wärend die USA seit dem Ende des Krieges in Europa auf nahezu unbegrenzte Ressourcen zurückgreifen konnten.


----------



## Bucklew (12. August 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Weder noch. Es ist ein Aufruf, sich das Grundkonzept durch den Kopf gehen zu lassen, ehe man irgendetwas als "ok" bezeichnet.
> 
> Der Rest kann später erfolgen.
> (und endet in WW2 Zeiten i.d.R. mit "alle waren inakzeptabl" oder "im Vergleich zum dritten Reich erscheint alles positiv")


Kurz: Krieg gehört verboten. Gibt es dafür dann auch bald Stopschilder?


----------



## T-MAXX (12. August 2009)

.Mac schrieb:


> Ich denke es waren 2 Ereignisse welche uns noch vor einem 3. WK schützen.
> Hiroshima und Nagasaki haben gezeigt welche Auswirkungen und Gefahren eine solche Explosion gegennüber dem Menschen haben kann.
> 
> So traurig es auch klingen mag, aber aus solchen Ereignissen lernen Menschen.


Ich denke, seit der Apokalypse Tschernobyl, ist die Menschheit wirklich aufgewacht. Michail Sergejewitsch Gorbatschow, damaliger russischer Politiker setzte sich für die Atmomwaffenabrüstung ein.

Scheinbar ist die Katastrophe (26.04.1986) viel zu lange her, da andere Länder wieder welche bauen.

Wenn's ein 3. Weltkrieg geben wird, dann war's auch der letzte Krieg, den die Menschheit erlebt und gesehen hat.


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. August 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> WENN man irgendjemandem einen Vorwurf machen möchte, dann doch bitte den japanischen Herrschern, die die bereits faktisch vorhandene Niederlage nicht eingestanden haben und die Kapitulation verweigert haben.


 
Absolut richtig, aber Regierungen, bzw. Diktatoren (bei H!tler war es nicht anders, die Niederlage war schon lange absehbar, trotzdem hat er weiter kämpfen lassen und die Soldaten haben weiter gekämpft) sehen ihr eigenes Scheitern nicht so gerne.
Kim in Korea sollte doch auch in der Lage sein über den Tellerrand zu sehen, wie einerseits sein eigenes Vok verhungert und dass andere Regierungen eben diesem helfen würden, aber er denkt so dermaßen engstirnig, dass man es für einen miesen Film hält.



Bucklew schrieb:


> Kurz: Krieg gehört verboten. Gibt es dafür dann auch bald Stopschilder?


 
Tja, das erzähl man der Evolution.


----------



## Casemodding_Maker (5. September 2009)

Wir hatten glück das wir noch rechtzeitg kapituliert haben ,sonst wären wir diejengen gewesen, die sie abbekommen hätten.
Und die Japaner haben ja auch kurz danach  kapituliert.Also was es ein schnellerer Sieg für die Amerikaner mit weniger Verluste.


----------



## N1lle (5. September 2009)

T-MAXX schrieb:


> Ich denke, seit der Apokalypse Tschernobyl, ist die Menschheit wirklich aufgewacht. Michail Sergejewitsch Gorbatschow, damaliger russischer Politiker setzte sich für die Atmomwaffenabrüstung ein.
> 
> Scheinbar ist die Katastrophe (26.04.1986) viel zu lange her, da andere Länder wieder welche bauen.
> 
> Wenn's ein 3. Weltkrieg geben wird, dann war's auch der letzte Krieg, den die Menschheit erlebt und gesehen hat.




Der 3. Weltkrieg wird nicht der letzte sein es wird immer Überlebende geben. Bzw denke ich wird es keinen 3. WK geben.


----------



## Casemodding_Maker (5. September 2009)

N1lle schrieb:


> Der 3. Weltkrieg wird nicht der letzte sein es wird immer Überlebende geben. Bzw denke ich wird es keinen 3. WK geben.


 Doch wird es geben und zwar zwischen Christen+Juden gegen Moslems.


----------



## N1lle (5. September 2009)

Wie willst du einenReligiösen Krieg als Weltkrieg über die Bühne gehen lassen ich würde sagen des wird eher in Verfolgungen und Bürgerkrieg enden wenn dem so käme.

Und ich meine mit es wird kein 3. Weltkrieg geben wie ihn sich manche vorstellen, also mit Atomwaffen, aber dies wird nicht eintreten. Kannst mir glauben.


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. September 2009)

tobecool schrieb:


> Doch wird es geben und zwar zwischen Christen+Juden gegen Moslems.


 
Nö, im dritten Weltkrieg gehts um Rohstoffe und Ressourcen.


----------



## Casemodding_Maker (5. September 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Nö, im dritten Weltkrieg gehts um Rohstoffe und Ressourcen.


 Ok die *warscheinligkeit*  ist sehr hoch.


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. September 2009)

Es sind immer nur Wahrscheinllichkeiten. 
Dass es aber einen 2. WK geben wird, wussten einige schon am Ende des ersten.


----------



## Rizzard (5. September 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Dass es aber einen 2. WK geben wird, wussten einige schon am Ende des ersten.



Ja, das waren diejenigen, bei denen das Glass schon immer halb leer war


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. September 2009)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Ja, das waren diejenigen, bei denen das Glass schon immer halb leer war


 
Ich meinste das schon etwas ernsthafter. 
Es gab viele Anzeichen dafür, dass sich Deutschland mit der Niederlage nicht abgefunden hat.
Die Weltwirtschaftskrise 1929 war nur eine Möglichkeit für H!tler an die Macht zu kommen, wenn er es nicht gemacht hätte, hätte sich ein anderer gefunden.
Russland war ja auch nicht abgeneigt.
Die Aufteilung von Polen stand ja schon vor 1939 fest.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. September 2009)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Ja, das waren diejenigen, bei denen das Glass schon immer halb leer war



Das Glas ist gleich ganz leer.

Und einen Weltkrieg halte ich auf absehbare Zeit auch für unwahrscheinlich. Afrika ist zu sehr mit sich selbst beschäftigt, als das so schnell eine Macht mit globalen Ansprüchen entsteht. Der gesamte austral-asiatische Raum wird mit regionalen Konflikten in Folge von Klimaveränderung und -flucht beschäftigt sein. Südamerika hat wenig, um das es sich zu kämpfen lohnt - aber genug, um um nichts kämpfen zu müssen. Europa und USA sind sich einig und zusammen jedem überlegen.
Das einzig verbleibende Potential für einen Weltkrieg wären die Rohstoffvorkommen in Zentralasien und ihre Aufteilung zwischen China, USA und Russland. Aber da scheinen sich alle im klaren zu sein, dass ein direkter Krieg es nicht wert ist, solange genug Gebiet für Stellvertreterkriege zu Verfügung steht.

Unterm Strich also vielleicht Kriege in 75% der Welt, an dem fast alle Nationen beteiligt sind - aber z.T. Bürgerkriege und definitiv nicht ein großer Weltkrieg. In Zeiten des allgemeinen Individualismus gibt eben nicht mehr zwei große globale Parteien.




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich meinste das schon etwas ernsthafter.
> Es gab viele Anzeichen dafür, dass sich Deutschland mit der Niederlage nicht abgefunden hat.
> Die Weltwirtschaftskrise 1929 war nur eine Möglichkeit für H!tler an die Macht zu kommen, wenn er es nicht gemacht hätte, hätte sich ein anderer gefunden.
> Russland war ja auch nicht abgeneigt.
> Die Aufteilung von Polen stand ja schon vor 1939 fest.



Da muss man gar nicht mit Versailles rechnen. Nach dem der jeweilige Wiederaufbau (soweit nötig) abgeschlossen war, begann die Aufrüstung in England, USA, Frankreich, Italien, Spanien, Deutschland, Japan und Russland.
Jeder war sich über die Gefahr eines weiteren großen Krieges bewusst und die Reaktion auf dieses Wissen bestand darin, alles daran zu setzen, als Gewinner der daraus hervorzugehen.


----------



## axel25 (7. September 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das Glas ist gleich ganz leer.
> 
> Und einen Weltkrieg halte ich auf absehbare Zeit auch für unwahrscheinlich. Afrika ist zu sehr mit sich selbst beschäftigt, als das so schnell eine Macht mit globalen Ansprüchen entsteht. Der gesamte austral-asiatische Raum wird mit regionalen Konflikten in Folge von Klimaveränderung und -flucht beschäftigt sein. Südamerika hat wenig, um das es sich zu kämpfen lohnt - aber genug, um um nichts kämpfen zu müssen. Europa und USA sind sich einig und zusammen jedem überlegen.
> Das einzig verbleibende Potential für einen Weltkrieg wären die Rohstoffvorkommen in Zentralasien und ihre Aufteilung zwischen China, USA und Russland. Aber da scheinen sich alle im klaren zu sein, dass ein direkter Krieg es nicht wert ist, solange genug Gebiet für Stellvertreterkriege zu Verfügung steht.
> ...



Ich denke nicht, das sich USA und EU zusammen schließen. Ich könnte mir eher Common-Wealth+EU+Russland+Europa-Staaten_die_nicht_in_der_EU_sind vorstellen. Die Replubik China wird sich, denke ich, mit Japan und Australien (also unter Umständen Europa) zusammen schließen. Afrika wäre dann zum Teil europäisch, zum Teil auf sich gestellt. Indien würde auch zu Europa stehen, genauso vile Pazifik-Inseln. Damit stehen die USA und der Rset der Welt vor einer sehr, sehr großen Weltmacht, was evtl. weitere Staaten dazu bewegt, sich diesem Bündnis anzuschließen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. September 2009)

China wird sich *niemals* mit Japan zusammentun. 
Denke mal an den 2. Weltkrieg und die Besetzung von Teilen Chinas durch japanische Truppen.
Die haben in etwa mit den Chinesen das gleiche gemacht wie die Nazis mit den Juden.

Die USA und Groß Britannien, werden sicher immer enge Freunde bleiben, die Sprache verbindet.
Die Briten sind aber auch an Europa dran, also wird es ein Verbund von Europa und Amerika geben, schon deshalb weil ja viele Amerikaner Nachfahren von europäischen Einwanderern sind.
Das ist mit Australien nicht anders.
Süd Amerika ist sehr katholisch, also auch eher zu Europa geneigt.
Indien ist Kolonie der Briten gewesen, aber die haben heute eher eigenen Interessen (siehe Konflikt mit Pakistan).


----------



## Gast20141208 (7. September 2009)

Eventuell China und Rußland, um einen Gegenpol zu schaffen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. September 2009)

Nö, so grün sind die sich auch nicht. 
Eher tun sich Nord und Südkorea wieder zusammen.


----------



## Lindt (7. September 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Eher tun sich Nord und Südkorea wieder zusammen.


Gar nicht so unwahrscheinlich, die Verhältnisse im Norden sind ja sehr instabil. Sobald Kim stirbt, was ja nicht mehr lange dauern wird, wird sich der Norden entweder komplett abschotten, also auch die Verbindungen mit dem Süden trenne, oder er wird den Leute mehr Rechte einräumen. Wie das erste ausging hat man ja an der Sowjetunion gesehen. Wenn sich der Norden aber abschottet steht er noch schlechter da als jetzt, er ist ja jetzt schon kaum überlebens fähig. 
China wird ja auch nicht mehr hinter Nordkorea stehen. Die Gefahr einen Krieg mit den USA zuriskieren ist denen wohl zu groß.


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. September 2009)

Das sehe ich nicht so.
Das Problem bei solchen Diktatoren ist ja, dass sie die Nachfolge nicht klären oder klären wollen.
Also wird es nach Kims Tod einen Machtkampf geben der Militärs gegen Kims Nachfahren.
und die Chinesen haben noch keinerlei Probleme mit Nord Korea, trotz deren Hang zur Selbstüberschätzung.
Solange die Chinesen die Füße still halten, weiß Kim, dass er ihnen nicht in den Rücken fällt, außerdem ist China daran gehalten, einen Staat an seiner Seite zu halten als plötzlich von demokratischen Staaten (Korea, Japan, Indien) und pseudodemokratischen Staaten (Russland, Kasachstan, Mongolei) umzingelt zu sein.


----------



## Casemodding_Maker (8. September 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das sehe ich nicht so.
> Das Problem bei solchen Diktatoren ist ja, dass sie die Nachfolge nicht klären oder klären wollen.
> Also wird es nach Kims Tod einen Machtkampf geben der Militärs gegen Kims Nachfahren.
> und die Chinesen haben noch keinerlei Probleme mit Nord Korea, trotz deren Hang zur Selbstüberschätzung.
> Solange die Chinesen die Füße still halten, weiß Kim, dass er ihnen nicht in den Rücken fällt, außerdem ist China daran gehalten, einen Staat an seiner Seite zu halten als plötzlich von demokratischen Staaten (Korea, Japan, Indien) und pseudodemokratischen Staaten (Russland, Kasachstan, Mongolei) umzingelt zu sein.


 Hier ein Link Nordkorea: Diktator Kim soll Sohn zum Nachfolger erkoren haben - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten - Politik .


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. September 2009)

Casemodding_Maker schrieb:


> Hier ein Link Nordkorea: Diktator Kim soll Sohn zum Nachfolger erkoren haben - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten - Politik .


 
Tja, soll.... 
Aber solange Kim die Fäden zieht, passiert da nichts und wer sagt, dass das Militär auf dessen Sohn hören würde?


----------



## Casemodding_Maker (25. September 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Tja, soll....
> Aber solange Kim die Fäden zieht, passiert da nichts und wer sagt, dass das Militär auf dessen Sohn hören würde?


Dann werden sie einfach umgebracht,oder haben einen Autounfall.


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. September 2009)

Casemodding_Maker schrieb:


> Dann werden sie einfach umgebracht,oder haben einen Autounfall.


 
In Nord Korea gibt noch Autos außer Militärfahrzeuge und Kims Sportwagen?


----------



## Casemodding_Maker (25. September 2009)

Ja ,klar gibts dort Autos ,dort gibts sicherlich nicht soviele wie bei uns.


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. September 2009)

Komisch, wenn ich mal Bilder aus Nordkorea sehe, dann sind die Straßen immer leer, außer da steht mal ein Panzer oder sowas.


----------



## Casemodding_Maker (25. September 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Komisch, wenn ich mal Bilder aus Nordkorea sehe, dann sind die Straßen immer leer, außer da steht mal ein Panzer oder sowas.


90% der Bevölkerung kann sich auch kein Auto leisten.
Und ein Unfall mit einem Panzer ist die Überlebensschanze gleich bei null.


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. September 2009)

Kommt darauf an, ob du gegen einen Panzer fährst oder in einem drin sitzt.


----------



## Casemodding_Maker (25. September 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Kommt darauf an, ob du gegen einen Panzer fährst oder in einem drin sitzt.


Mir wäre das 2 lieber.


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. September 2009)

Casemodding_Maker schrieb:


> Mir wäre das 2 lieber.


 
Nur wenn das erste nicht Kims gepanzerter Zug ist.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. September 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Komisch, wenn ich mal Bilder aus Nordkorea sehe, dann sind die Straßen immer leer, außer da steht mal ein Panzer oder sowas.



"Autos haben" und "Benzin haben" sind zwei paar Schuhe 

"Nagasaki und Hiroshima" und "Straßenverkehr in Nordkorea" aber auch.


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. September 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> "Nagasaki und Hiroshima" und "Straßenverkehr in Nordkorea" aber auch.


 
Öhm, ich sehe nur in meine Glaskugel. 
Abwurf einer Atombome über Nordkorea.....


----------

